# For lovers of small RTA's: Theorem vs Moonshot vs Goblin mini V2 vs Serpent Mini



## Pixstar (19/5/16)

An interesting shootout...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (19/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> An interesting shootout...




Nice find! I must admit that I seem to find the smaller tanks to be quite flavourful compared to big tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/16)

Serpent Mini for the win on small RTA's!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

